# predator pdl vs slayer propel 13 vs hobie pro angler 12



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

I am considering purchasing 1 of these pedal kayaks this year. I'm leaning towards the predator pdl, but I keep going back to hobie because of it being well liked and it accessories .


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I have preached it before, I love my Hobie. This year they cam out with the reverse on the mirage drive. I have not used it yet but would like to when there is a demo near me. 

I have a Revo but would rather a Outback, simply because I am a bigger guy (260). I am considering selling my Revo 13 and getting an outback. I really love my Hobie, I just want to have more capaicty (battery, fishfinder, gear, etc).

*** Side note *** I have not used either of the other two so I am extremely biased ***


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

BTW the reason I said no to the PA was it was just to damn heavy. You have to move it like a boat, not like a kayak. In that case I would just get a jetski and outfit it for fishing.


----------

